# water dragon pics



## mines bigger (Feb 6, 2007)

hi guys i thought i would share some pics of my eastern water dragons, these photos are about three months old so i will take some more soon and post them up


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice! brings back memories!!! (tear) lol

they are a great rep to keep! so full of character!


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah at the moment i have flyscreen in the front of their enclosure and they are continualy climbing on it but as soon as u open up there enclosure they dont wanna come out


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 6, 2007)

They look good.


----------



## mines bigger (Feb 8, 2007)

has anyone got any pics of wateries they would like to add !!! i will post my other pics soon


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 8, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> has anyone got any pics of wateries they would like to add !!! i will post my other pics soon


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome pics, both of u.


----------



## tooben (Feb 8, 2007)

love them great photos. can't wait till mine grow up.


----------



## Adam (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/reptilesandarachnids/easternwaterdragons.htm


----------



## mines bigger (Mar 2, 2007)

hi guys i finally got around to loading some of my new photos
so here goes


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 3, 2007)

wow great photo's lovely lizards.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 3, 2007)

great pics and cute dragons every one


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 3, 2007)

Thx for sharing ... they look great! Awesome dragons thats for sure


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 3, 2007)

still love my easterns! being my first reptiles i will always have a soft spot for them!


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 3, 2007)

I love those pictures guys.


----------



## mines bigger (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks for the comments
these are my first reptiles also and i cant wait until i can breed them


----------



## -=Surflifesaver=- (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome pics great lizards thank you for posting the pics


----------



## bylo (Mar 6, 2007)

there is plenty of colour in some of those water dragons


----------



## Mystery (Mar 6, 2007)

Great pics guys - they look awesome, I want one!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 7, 2007)

I never get sick of taking pics of water dragons


----------



## pugsly (Mar 7, 2007)

Couldn't agree more Jase, I think I have over 2000 Water Dragon pics now.. lol


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 7, 2007)

yes very nice!! i find them so photogenic! i took some more of my boys today! will post them in a new thread shortly.....


----------



## JKretzs613 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Wow*

Hello,

Wow those are super pictures, very pretty!!  

Tracie


----------

